# Proofing meal stays



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I decided to proof Seamus and Teaghan's meal stays. Mealtimes are somewhat of a production with us, I usually handfeed Teaghan, having her do sits, downs and touches for each handful of food. 
Tonight though, I just worked on targeting with each of them. Then I put their food and some pumpkin in their bowls, set them down and told them to sit. 
I then proceeded to dance a quasi soft shoe and sing. I'm happy to report that they didn't move until I told them to "get it" Even Teaghan! That sort of surprised me, Seamus is always solid as a rock, but Teaghan, even though she wiggled a little bit, never lifted her little butt off the ground, even during the best? of my singing.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i feed my dog in the kitchen. because my kitchen is small i
taught my dog wait outside of the kitchen. why do you
hand feed Teaghnan?


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I feed my dog right outside the kitchen, I also have taught them to stay out of the kitchen. My kitchen is small and don't want them underfoot. 

I handfeed Teaghan (not all the time) to build a better relationship with her. I want her to realize that good things come from Dad's hand, etc..
I handfed Seamus when he was little, handfeeding has always been part of my protocol with my dogs. I also target with both of them. Put a piece of food on a towel, tell them to "get it" , lather, rinse repeat. 
Joe



doggiedad said:


> i feed my dog in the kitchen. because my kitchen is small i
> taught my dog wait outside of the kitchen. why do you
> hand feed Teaghnan?


----------

